# My Dear 89 Nissan



## dacube (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh how I miss this car...








It was my very first car and I will forever love Nissan b/c of everything it got me through. It lasted all of High School and College. However, near graduation my girlfriend wrecked it so I got rid of the car and girlfriend.

My current ride:









I browse the boards from time to time and thought I'd share my love of Nissan. I'm always on the lookout for another 89 Sentra SE hatch!  

-Zach


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

wrecking a car that pristine was easily the crime of the century. u did the right thing by taking out the trash.

cant fault the golf R32 however. love the exh note


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Sorry bout the Sentra. If my wife wrecked my Z I'd be pretty pissed, but I'd have to keep her. VW is OK, I don't like them myself, but they're fast


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

if my wife destroyed my [imaginary] 350z u'd find us on dr phil

seriously the loss of that b12 is grounds for immediate dismissal


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

SuperStock said:


> if my wife destroyed my [imaginary] 350z u'd find us on dr phil


She did blow the engine in my truck a while back. "forgot" to shift. Stuck it to the floor, snd couldn't figure out why it wouldn't go any faster. When I got there, truck still in 1st gear on the side of the road, rod through the block. She had no car for a month. Due to that, she has never even sat in the drivers seat of my Z, or had the keys in her hand for that matter.


----------



## dacube (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for the moral support guys. It still bums me out to think about my Nissan. I swear I’ll never find another as clean and a 5 speed. All searches come up nil for an SE version.

Long live the Hatch!


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

That is a shame you lost such a beautiful car. I haven't been a real fan of VW but nice pick of the R32! :thumbup:


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

damn watson. 

dacube, u can still find a coupe, if u try. even an SE. they're out there if u look long enough. 

a sad but true fact: u will be able to get cheap parts for a b12 long after the VW parts counter declares R32 parts 'obsolete'

coupes r great drivers and they never break. 

theyre worth the effort


----------



## dacube (Apr 30, 2006)

Again, thanks for the comments! Lord knows I'm always on the look out for her twin. Here are a couple more photos just incase y'all spot her sister:




























As pint sized as she was, she was a thrill...


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

damn that car was clean. o well, as long as u are dilligent in your search, u'll find another one. 

thats got to be one of the most pristine b12's ive ever seen.


----------

